# Ikan Koi > Konstruksi, Sistem Filter dan Kualitas Air Kolam >  modifikasi filter ? with nexus ?

## Dony Lesmana

di iringi tekad dan semangat baru setelah banyak belajar akhirnya di ambil keputusan untuk menambah filter nexus eazy pod di kolam mini saya yaitu 3 x 5 x 1m sdh termasuk filter...

sebelumnya ijinkanlah saya meminta saran kepada rekan2 penghobi lainnya :

kolam saya - 3 x 5 x 1 m termasuk filter 3 x 1 m..
Filter : Vortex diameter 60 cm
chamber 2 : brush matala - 30 unit
chamber 3 : jap mat habis 1,5 lbr
chmaber 4 : bio ball kira2 20.000 unit
chamber 5 : kulit kerang
chamber 6 : air bersih

Pompa 2 unit :
a.  mitsubishi 15.000 l / jam ke trickle tower 3 tingkat isi bio ball dan matala aktif stone

b. Resun Pg 18 ke trikle tower juga isi bioball dan matala aktif stone

jadi dikolam saya ada 2 trickle tower... hehehe

nahhh rencananya aku mau nambah lg nexus eazy pod, mana yg lebih baik :
a. ditaruh pompa pg 10 di vortex lalu diteruskan ke chamber 3
b. ditaruh pompa pg 10 di vortex lsg ke kolam 

dan setelah saya install nexus eazy pod apakah brush lbh baik di ganti japanese matt saja mengingat nexus sdh filter mekanih dan biologi ?

masukan dan saran2 rekan ditunggu dan sebelumnya tengkyuuuu very much yaa

regard's

Dony Lesmana

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## subhan_haris

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## siunk

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## siunk

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Roy Alay

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Y4m1n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## yusinwijaya

> om subhan, iya nih coba besok aku foto yaa... hehehe.. agak berantakan kolamnya... 
> 
> om siunk, bener sih nexus eazy pod emang kapasitasnya gak segede 210 , mau beli 210 tapi barangnya gede banget mau narohnya bingung ama harganya itu lohhh... hahahah... 
> 
> vortex aku kyknya gagal om karena diameternya gak gede dan ternyata kenceng bgt perputaran airnya di vortex makanya aku ksh pompa aja ke nexus rencananya... 
> 
> utntuk pakan , emang kyknya cm bisa 100 gr menurut panduan nexus, saya cuma mikir kan ditambah aku ada filter chamber plus trickle 2 unit mudah2an cukup... hahahaha..
> 
> persoalan yg muncul selama ini adalah aku harus selalu bersihin brush setiap minggu sekali, lalu ganti air kurang lebih 25 % setiap minggu membuat aku rada cape, makanya aku mau nambah trickle 1 unit dan 1 nexus walaupun cm eazy pod .... hehehe
> ...


om kl mempertimbangkan tempat, mungkin bisa pake cetus sieve

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## yusinwijaya

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rein.lerroy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## purawinata

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Kalau sand filter bagaimana ? Saat ini saya pakai Dan menurut saya sangat efektif Dan biayanya mural.

----------


## Smoker

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## yusinwijaya

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## yusinwijaya

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3nry

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## purawinata

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Y4m1n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Pauran

Mau nanya juga om Purawinata kalau RDF mampu menyaring dengan sempurna sehingga air yang masuk ke biological chamber sudah sangat bersih trus bakteri di biological chamber untuk berkembang biak makanannya apa ya ? ( maaf emang sedikit bingung masih sangat nubie )

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## purawinata

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## purawinata

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## yusinwijaya

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Roy Alay

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## purawinata

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## purawinata

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> bro Dony ,
> 
> yang dari pompa air adalah pipa 1/2 yang dikanan masuk ke easy pod lewat inlet yg dibelakang pompa hi blow(karet hitam )
> 
> air keluar dari keni 4'
> 
> yg biru adalah stop karan buat "back wash


thx atas petunjuknya om Purawinata...

----------


## Y4m1n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Pauran

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Y4m1n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## yusinwijaya

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## purawinata

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## purawinata

> Wah...thank you om Pur atas penjelasan nya.....mudah2an jangan jadi pedagang yah....sudah terlalu banyak yg jualan....pedagang baru nya nambah terus....hobbyist2 baru ga nambah2....hehehe...nanti jadinya yg beli ga ada dan pedagang jualan ke sesama pedagang.
> 
> Berarti semua kotoran seperti feces2 ikan, lumut2 rontok, kotoran2 halus akan disaring di K1...?
> Apakah dengan menghidupkan hi blow mengaduk2 K1, kotoran2 yg nempel di K1 akan jatuh dan bersih?
> Bagaimana membershkan media nya K1? Berapa lama sekali hrs membersihkan ?
> Apa yg terjadi kalau media K1 nya sudah penuh kotoran?


Agree "suhu mampak nya banyak "pemain baru yang melihat peluang dan lahan di hobbi ini tanpa memiliki knowledge 
yang memadai dan "passion yang menunjang tapi sekadar didukung dana yang "berlimpah " hehehe , saya sich stick 
koi  sebagai hobby  tapi terkadang kalo ada temen mau bikin kolam yach dibantu sekalian menerapkan idea baru 
lalu yg menyenangkan dan agak tragis pada saat kolam sudah selesai saya ajak temen/client tsb untuk belanja 
jawaban nya : tolong pilihin aja dach yg bagus bagus " saya jelaskan 50 %the beauty punya kolam koi adalah waktu belanja 
dan milih koi " eh jawaban nya "yach udah saya beli your collection aja ! hehehe 

waste  dari BD ( kalo sebagai "gravity ) akan tertahan di "eazy (mechanical unit dari nexus) yang berisi K1 "static , menurut
Jasper Eazy setara dengan screen 300 micron, di eazy pompa hi blow hanya berfungsi membersihkan "eazyyang akan ditendang ke chamber luar 
pada saat "on untuk selanjutnya didrain lewat stop kran biru, di nexus pompa hi blow berfungsi ganda pada saat running akan bertugas di bio chamber 
( K1 akan bergerak didalam air ) pada saat back wash ada swiich yg bisa mengalihkan udara ke eazy

ini link untuk melihat video bagaimana nexus dan eazy bekerja dan di back wash      :            http://www.evolutionaqua.com/acatalog/EA1.wmv

seberapa sering kita back wash bergantung kita sendiri di manual disarankan seminggu sekali tetapi saya lakukan seminggu 2x mungkin akan saya 
tingkatkan menjadi setiap hari karena biological di nexus sudah "mature 

K1 di biological chamber tidak bisa penuh kotoran karena di bio chamber K1 nya 24jam bergerak didorong oleh pompa hi blow dan air yg masuk 
di bio chamber relatif sudah bersih tersaring Eazy ( 300 micron ), K1 di eazy dengan regukar back wash sudah relatif bersih

semoga berguna bagi newbie yang mau buat kolam baru sehingga bisa menambah hobbyist baru

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## purawinata

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koilvr

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## purawinata

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> parameter air udah di test om dengan media dikit?



kalau sekarang sih kyknya ok om... krn dah nambah 1 trickle tower lagi... plus 1 nexuz eazy pod mau di install

kalau dulu ya 2 kali kena aeromonas om  :: (

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## harley

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## agent23

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## purawinata

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wendy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## purawinata

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wendy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## waterdecor_support

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Mossad

yang baru itu nexus apa yang lain om? apa adalagi yang new?

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## waterdecor_support

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## waterdecor_support

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

